# What Are The Green Squares



## jjmcc (Feb 10, 2005)

What Are The Green Squares Next To The Amount Of Posts? And How Do You Get More?


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 10, 2005)

The green squares are repuation.  Green is good, red is bad.  Keep making good posts and you will get more green square.  If you look in your User CP you can see what people have been thinking about you posts by looking at your reputation points.



			
				jjmcc said:
			
		

> What Are The Green Squares Next To The Amount Of Posts? And How Do You Get More?


----------



## Seig (Feb 10, 2005)

Bob kept telling me they were mouldy cereal.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2005)

See also this Thread   

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010&page=2&pp=50


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 11, 2005)

I gave you some good rep for asking a good question and for the way cool avatar (made my family laugh).  You should be able to see this on your User Control Panel in a table below your subscribed threads list.  You'll see a green square, the title of this thread (in blue and underlined), and my comment.

 The rep system is not to be abused nor taken too seriously.  If you suspect rep stalking, report it to a staff member - they have titles (above their Join Date in the upper right hand corner of their posts) like Mentor, Moderator, Senior Moderator, Super Moderator, or Administrator.

 Enjoy!


----------



## Dronak (Feb 13, 2005)

As the others said, they're called reputation points here and they sort of indicate what other people generally think about your posts.  People who read your posts have the option of adding points to or subtracting points from your reputation.  It is optional though, so your point total won't change with every single post.  I suspect that many people only give/take points on posts that really stand out to them in some way.  If they really like the post, they may give you points, but if they really dislike it, they may take away points.  I'm not sure how many they can give/take or how often, but other threads may cover points like these.  The number of squares you have is related to your point total, more points equals more squares, but I don't know how many points equals how many squares.  I believe the squares are green as long as your point total is positive and red as long as it's negative.  So you want them to be green, which shows you've gained more points than you've lost.  What I don't completely get is why the first five are a darker green and the rest after that a lighter green, but I guess it doesn't matter.  Personally, I wouldn't worry about reputation too much though.  I think it's meant to be a bit more of a fun aside than a real, acurate measure of post quality.


----------



## daddyslittle1 (Feb 13, 2005)

do you start off with one green square?


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, you get one green square to the good..10 points.  You might check out that thread posted above by Tess...says it all.  TW


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2005)

Also if you hold your mouse over the squares you'll get a little phrase depending on how much rep they have.  Right now I believe I'm a "glorious beacon of light"


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey, I didn't know that...good thing Seig and Tess both have the same brilliant future.....these are fortune teller little green squares.  TW


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 13, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> I'm a "glorious beacon of light"


You are Nick.  You are a glorious beacon of light.


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't know that...good thing Seig and Tess both have the same brilliant future.....these are fortune teller little green squares. TW


 And you are a splendid one to behold


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> You are Nick.  You are a glorious beacon of light.


  and let's not forget how much you have to proud of...


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 14, 2005)

The best posts are the ones that get you BOTH red and green marks


----------



## Ray (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, oh.  One more thing to worry about.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Feb 14, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> The best posts are the ones that get you BOTH red and green marks


 So I can give you a red mark and you'll be happy?


----------



## jjmcc (Feb 15, 2005)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> So I can give you a red mark and you'll be happy?


:lool: :roflmao:


----------



## Ray (Feb 16, 2005)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> So I can give you a red mark and you'll be happy?


Yikes, I just got my first red square...I'm shattered...not really (not really shattered, but I did get a red square).  Red sqaure?  Sounds like a place in the former USSR?


----------

